# Hola to Espana



## agreeablesort (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello. I am American wanting information. I was told I am entitled to a Spanish passport as per my birth right. I have written to the Justice Dept in Madrid but have not heard anything from them what-so-ever. I would try to apply online but will certainly not fill out the application correctly. My Spanish level is more polite than technical.

Please! Is there anyone out there who can help me? Thank you.-Agreeable


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agreeablesort said:


> Hello. I am American wanting information. I was told I am entitled to a Spanish passport as per my birth right. I have written to the Justice Dept in Madrid but have not heard anything from them what-so-ever. I would try to apply online but will certainly not fill out the application correctly. My Spanish level is more polite than technical.
> 
> Please! Is there anyone out there who can help me? Thank you.-Agreeable


The Justice department has just taken 11 years to process the oil spill of the Prestige which was huge ecological disaster resulting in the closing down of beaches all over the north of Spain for long periods, and a ban on fishing in the waters at the time. It's not famed for its speed.
I'd get in touch with the Spanish authorities nearest you to see if they can tell you what to do
http://es.embassyinformation.com/list.php


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Justice department has just taken 11 years to process the oil spill of the Prestige which was huge ecological disaster resulting in the closing down of beaches all over the north of Spain for long periods, and a ban on fishing in the waters at the time. It's not famed for its speed.
> I'd get in touch with the Spanish authorities nearest you to see if they can tell you what to do
> http://es.embassyinformation.com/list.php


yes, that's usually the best way - try the local consulate - they'll speak your language too!


these govt forms are a nightmare - we're just looking at the application forms for applying for citizenship - we speak Spanish & I have to admit I took one look the other day & decided to leave it for when I have more free time

guess what we'll be doing when I take a week off at *ma*......


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, I think you're going to have to make a trip to the consulate which serves Idaho. This consulate is in San Francisco. 

In my experience, it has been a lot easier to get in touch with the consulate via phone. Forget about writing or e-mails. Also, I've found I get much better help if I speak Spanish - they really did seem to appreciate that I tried! 

Good luck.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

As pesky wesky says send an email to your nearest consulate. I did that in Mexico before coming here. I would have preferred talking to someone, but that is now a no no. However, the consulate very promptly replied and all was fine.


----------



## agreeablesort (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you and yes. It sounds like I might die of old age before I get a passport. I will follow up on your recommendation. Thanks again.-Agreeable


----------



## agreeablesort (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks to all for information it is much appreciated. It sounds like San Francisco is the way for me to go. I will try to find & contact the appropriate person at the consulate in San Francisco. I will not be ready to make the change for a couple more years, maybe I can find out more by then?

Please take the time to notify me if anyone hears anything they might think is useful to my endeavor. Please take care out there and "VIVA ESPANA."


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Are you aware that Spain doesn't recognize dual nationality with the United States? If you take on Spanish nationality you have to swear that you will renounce your United States citizenship and they also take away your US passport.


----------



## agreeablesort (Nov 12, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Are you aware that Spain doesn't recognize dual nationality with the United States? If you take on Spanish nationality you have to swear that you will renounce your United States citizenship and they also take away your US passport.


YIKES! And YIKES? Are you sure about the renouncing of US citizenship?? I doubt if the United States will declare war against Spain, at least in my lifetime. But I suppose anything is possible. I have never heard this stipulation before and I have been researching for a while. Can you please show me something in writing to affirm such a requirement? I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone else?? Thank you.-Agreeable


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agreeablesort said:


> YIKES! And YIKES? Are you sure about the renouncing of US citizenship?? I doubt if the United States will declare war against Spain, at least in my lifetime. But I suppose anything is possible. I have never heard this stipulation before and I have been researching for a while. Can you please show me something in writing to affirm such a requirement? I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone else?? Thank you.-Agreeable


afaik, Spain doesn't actually recognise the entire concept of dual nationality - if you're Spanish, you're Spanish - that's it

they will return your passport to the US consulate in Spain - I have no idea if you'll ever see it again.......... 

UK citizens apparently see theirs again fairly quickly....


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dual Nationality | Consulate General of the United States Barcelona, Spain

Dual Nationality


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

agreeablesort said:


> YIKES! And YIKES? Are you sure about the renouncing of US citizenship?? I doubt if the United States will declare war against Spain, at least in my lifetime. But I suppose anything is possible. I have never heard this stipulation before and I have been researching for a while. Can you please show me something in writing to affirm such a requirement? I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone else?? Thank you.-Agreeable


A quick google search lead me to this. I don't know if you can read Spanish so I don't know if it'll be of any help. But to paraphrase: the last paragraph says that you don't have to renounce your original citizenship if you're from Iberoamerica, Andorra, Phillipines, Ecuatorial Guinea or Portugal. It doesn't actually state that you _do_ have to renounce if you're from anywhere else, but I know for a fact that that is the case. I was told so by the National Police the first time I took out my children's Spanish passports here in Spain. To be exact, the police told me that my kids, born in Spain to a Spanish father, were Spanish and ONLY Spanish, and that under Spanish law they were not allowed to have dual nationality with the US even if the US was ok with it. Also, I have two American friends here who have taken on Spanish citizenship, and they both had to swear in writing and verbally before the judge that they would renounce their US citizenship and their passports were taken away. Yes, the passports were returned later via the US embassy - it's actually no easy thing to give up your US citizenship! 

I can't imagine how it would go trying to get a Spanish passport while residing the US.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> it's actually no easy thing to give up your US citizenship!
> 
> I can't imagine how it would go trying to get a Spanish passport while residing the US.


Yes, I know people with several passports including one family with Algerian, American and Spanish. The trick is remembering which passport to hand over when as set out in the link elenetxu posted


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kalohi said:


> A quick google search lead me to this. I don't know if you can read Spanish so I don't know if it'll be of any help. But to paraphrase: the last paragraph says that you don't have to renounce your original citizenship if you're from Iberoamerica, Andorra, Phillipines, Ecuatorial Guinea or Portugal. It doesn't actually state that you _do_ have to renounce if you're from anywhere else, but I know for a fact that that is the case. I was told so by the National Police the first time I took out my children's Spanish passports here in Spain. To be exact, the police told me that my kids, born in Spain to a Spanish father, were Spanish and ONLY Spanish, and that under Spanish law they were not allowed to have dual nationality with the US even if the US was ok with it. Also, I have two American friends here who have taken on Spanish citizenship, and they both had to swear in writing and verbally before the judge that they would renounce their US citizenship and their passports were taken away. Yes, the passports were returned later via the US embassy - it's actually no easy thing to give up your US citizenship!
> 
> I can't imagine how it would go trying to get a Spanish passport while residing the US.


I think the CNP lecture would have been a _Vale, vale... _ moment for me. 
What makes _papá's_ genes and nationality more important than yours? Meh. Sorry you had to deal with that!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> What makes _papá's_ genes and nationality more important than yours? Meh. Sorry you had to deal with that!


Of course the US says something similar, BTW. According to US law, my kids are American and they will forever have to declare all their worldwide income to the IRS and pay US taxes, even if they never ever reside in the US. My son also had to register for the selective service when he turned 18. (How is it not sex discrimination that this is required of 18 year old men but not 18 year old women?) And they must cross the US border with a US passport. 

Life can be complicated for these dual national kids!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Of course the US says something similar, BTW. According to US law, my kids are American and they will forever have to declare all their worldwide income to the IRS and pay US taxes, even if they never ever reside in the US. My son also had to register for the selective service when he turned 18. (How is it not sex discrimination that this is required of 18 year old men but not 18 year old women?) And they must cross the US border with a US passport.
> 
> Life can be complicated for these dual national kids!


Equal eye roll to the INS then :laugh:

As for selective service, you and I are apparently just delicate little flowers, too weak to be sent to war should the country have a draft... Meh. Three women just graduated Marine basic training. Maybe it'll change someday!


EDIT: I'll be in the same boat as you someday.


----------



## agreeablesort (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information and I agree it looks dismal. My goal is in a couple of years to live and work in Europe. A passport from an EU country would make it easier to get around without the hassle of filling out paperwork for visas and again on return to the country. I will follow up with Spanish consulate in San Francisco but I will have to think about giving up my American citizenship. VIVA USA-Agreeable


----------

